# Administrators , I can't log in on my phone



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't log in with my phone to the forum. I finally uninstalled it and it let me log in. I couldn't even find a place to log in. In the other hand, I have to log in sometimes daily on my tablet.
Both are android. Suggestions?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you still having issues? The forum was down for a bit earlier.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe it's fixed now. When I uninstalled and put it back on ,it let me log back in. Thx!


----------

